# Perkins EST 2009B



## bedoo54 (11 مارس 2010)

Perkins EST 2009B​






EST enables the user to:
Override Powerwizard level three passwords
Configure and/or change system parameters
Display, graph and record logs of parameter status
Display the status of a group of parameters (temperatures, pressures, etc)
View and clear active and logged diagnostic codes
View and clear active and logged event codes
Display, view or change the current Configuration File or Base level Flash File
Upload, download and save configuration files
View a list of irregularities logged by the ECM (engine control module)
Perform diagnostic tests
Perform calibrations
Print reports and diagnostic results.

Why should an FG Wilson dealer invest in the Electronic Service Tool?

It provides the technician with an essential tool by facilitating the troubleshooting of electronic engines. ?As a matter of opinion, troubleshooting an electronic engine without EST is like troubleshooting an electrical panel without a multimeter? ? Alex Cabrices FGW Latin America & Caribbean Service Advisor
Essential in replacing an ECM on a Perkins? 2300/2800 series engine. A blank ECM can only be configured using EST.
Essential in replacing or retrofitting an FG Wilson Powerwizard control panel module - the new standard in FG Wilson control systems. A blank module can only be configured using EST (installing the base flash file into a blank Powerwizard module).
Enables the dealer to upload, download and save customer configuration files.
Allows bypassing Powerwizard level three passwords.
Enables dealers to update the software versions of customer?s Powerwizard control panels, as required. New software releases can enhance the control panel?s functionality.
Enables dealers to install additional Powerwizard language files, as required.



What is the cost of the annual license?

The cost of the annual license is $700.00; although, the price is subject to change. FG Wilson Latin America & Caribbean does not profit from this license fee.


What special tools or equipment do I need?

You will need a laptop computer with either a USB or serial port and Windows 2000 or XP. Please keep in mind that EST is fairly demanding on the CPU; hence, the slower the processor, the slower the program will run.​Download
Code:

http://ugotfile.com/file/640427/Perkins_EST2009B.part1.rar
http://ugotfile.com/file/640406/Perkins_EST2009B.part2.rar
http://ugotfile.com/file/640403/Perkins_EST2009B.part3.rar

PASSWORD:2959evgo1979

KEYGEN IN ATTACH


----------



## i2003j (14 مارس 2010)

مشكور و جاري التنصيب


----------



## qsrawi71 (18 مارس 2010)

more than wounderful .....will done


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (18 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (18 مارس 2010)

Perkins EST 2009
عملت على الجهاز فتر Electronic Service Tool حيث يقم بستخراج العطال من المحرك ويجب ان تكون لك دور في طريقة الاستخدام من قبل فريق بيركنز 

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر اخي ان تضع بين ايدينا هذا البرنامج التخصصي


----------



## qsrawi71 (18 مارس 2010)

الإنسان المبدع من يعطي الناس بلا تردد ........والإنسان المحدود من يحتفظ بالمعلومة لنفسه
مشكور يا رائع


----------



## محروس محمود احمد (30 مارس 2010)

عند استخدام برنامج perkins SPI2 يظهر FILE Error 7008: The specified table, memo file, or index file 
was
unable to be opened
برجاء الافادة


----------



## bedoo54 (30 مارس 2010)

give me picture


----------



## toffeeking (31 مارس 2010)

thanks man for the great effort
but i have a problem ,i wonder if u have any idea

i can not connect to PowerWizzard controler
the EST says it's not supported
while i used to connect to it easily when i used genuin lisence
your help would be really appreciated


----------



## bedoo54 (2 أبريل 2010)

*any version of PowerWizzard*



toffeeking قال:


> thanks man for the great effort
> but i have a problem ,i wonder if u have any idea
> 
> i can not connect to PowerWizzard controler
> ...



any version of PowerWizzard

1 or 2
and any software used to connect with control module


----------



## General michanics (2 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## toffeeking (2 أبريل 2010)

bedoo54 قال:


> any version of PowerWizzard
> 
> 1 or 2
> and any software used to connect with control module


 

i'm trying to connect to Power Wizzard 1

and i used also EST before to conect,but with FGwilson genuin license

i tried to install my old orginal EST 2007 but with your key generator and the same problem

do u think it's because of the key generator?
maybe only keys from FGW makes it work?


----------



## bedoo54 (3 أبريل 2010)

*ممكن تاخد صورة من المشكلة وتبعتها علي الموقع*



toffeeking قال:


> i'm trying to connect to Power Wizzard 1
> 
> and i used also EST before to conect,but with FGwilson genuin license
> 
> ...



ممكن تاخد صورة من المشكلة وتبعتها علي الموقع
استخدم زرارprintscreen


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (11 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك


----------



## interawe (7 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
عندي سؤال عن برنامح est 2009b هل يعمل على كل محركات بيركنز و يعمل على تحديث ecm هذا اولاً 
ثانياً اذا كان المحرك كمينز هل يوجد برنامج لذلك؟
تحياتي


----------



## bedoo54 (7 أغسطس 2010)

*اخي العزيز نعم يعمل تقريبا علي كل محركات بيركنز*



interawe قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندي سؤال عن برنامح est 2009b هل يعمل على كل محركات بيركنز و يعمل على تحديث ecm هذا اولاً
> ثانياً اذا كان المحرك كمينز هل يوجد برنامج لذلك؟
> تحياتي



اخي العزيز نعم يعمل تقريبا علي كل محركات بيركنز
بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني نعم يوجد للكمنز برنامج
اسمه Cummins Insite
يمكنك تحميله من هنا
http://ebiedyousif.net/vb/t22964.html


----------



## م.حرجان (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*الإنسان المبدع من يعطي الناس بلا تردد ........والإنسان المحدود من يحتفظ بالمعلومة لنفسه
مشكور يا رائع*​


----------



## mahe1212 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*ارجو المساعدة*

السلام عليكم 
ارجو المساعدة من اين يمكن لى الحصول على الجهاز الخاص بفحص مولدات 
Perkins انا شغلت البرنامج ولاكن ليس عندى الجهاز
وكم سعرة
وشكرا


----------



## خالد بدر ياس (26 سبتمبر 2010)

Thannnnnnnkkkkk


----------



## المدامغة (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وتسلم الايادي ولكن عندي مشكلة 
كيفية طريقة تنصيب البرنامج رجاءا ومشكوريين


----------



## interawe (22 أكتوبر 2010)

اخواني ممكن اتساعدوني من اين استطيع شراء وصلة ata الخاصة بشركة بيركنز التي يتم من خلالها ربك البرنامج بال ecm 
تحياتي لكم


----------



## mazen122 (30 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز ما قصرت.
لاكن عند تشغيل البرنامج ,طبعا بعد الوصل مع المحرك ايقونت اختيار ecm(كنترول المحرك) غير مفعله.
ارجو المساعده,ولكم جزيل الشكر...............


----------



## حازم فرج (3 فبراير 2011)

مشكوررررررر اخي العزيز


----------



## B.saher (19 مارس 2011)

ارجو مساعدتي في ايجاد برنامج عن مولده Caterbiller موديل C32 1000KVA


----------



## المدامغة (21 مارس 2011)

برنامج et خاص بمولدات الكتربلر


----------



## ahmeddakil (5 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم : هل يوجد سوفت وير حديث 2010 للبيركنز 
شكرا


----------



## هاشم مكاوي (26 سبتمبر 2011)

بفتش فى البرنامج لى زمن لكن رفض يعمل عى ويندوز7 ارجو الافاده


----------



## هاشم مكاوي (26 سبتمبر 2011)

ريكم شنو فى برنامج Automotive Wolf ريكم دمتم اكثر نفعا الى المجتمع


----------



## هاشم مكاوي (26 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم مافى حدعندوا حل لى لبرنامج البيركنز محتاج لية ضرورى
(قل ربى زدنى علما)


----------



## ايمن الشمايله (24 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود عظيم تشكر عليه
بارك الله بك


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (25 أكتوبر 2011)

كيف حملتو الملف انا بيطلعلي التنبيه ده :
Server is temporarily unavailable for maintenance! Please try again later
ارجو الافادة من الاخوة الذين قاموا بالتحميل وللجميع الف شكر


----------



## code2free (17 فبراير 2012)

thank you for the program


----------



## وليد صدقى (17 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم اللة خيرا
دائما رائع كعادتك


----------



## yasoooo2005 (18 فبراير 2012)

برجاء وضع الروابط على المديافير او الفور شير لان الروابط لاتعمل
وشكرا جزيلا
م/ياسر


----------



## tahaalgrtany (18 مارس 2012)

تسلم بارك الله بيك يالغالي


----------



## ghassan11 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

thank you


----------

